# Bareback



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

From what I've gathered, it has been done but is warned against by many due to lack of weight dispersal. But let me throw this out there... What if you used a bareback pad that was well cushioned and had a channel, with foam inserts on the sides much like a treeless saddle? What if the rider is a lightweight and sits easily? Could it be done comfortably for the horse? 

I ask because I do not think my western saddle fits my horse. The last two times I have put it on him he has pinned his ears, he never does that and is an amiable horse. I am not willing to sell my western saddle as it was my dads who passed away, and although I am trying to sell my English saddle in the mean time I don't have much except for a Best Friends bareback pad. I don't want to sore my horse but I don't want to put a halt to our conditioning either because who knows how long til I can get another saddle? And even if that one will fit or not; how many will I need to go through? However if that's what must be done I will for his sake.


----------



## Jlcollins (Jun 12, 2014)

I never knew that riding bareback caused a horse pain. I have rode my horse bareback before and she never gave me any trouble. However, I use a bareback saddle. It is very thick with with fur on both sides and it also has cotton filling on the inside. It is much like a saddle, for one it has wooden stirrups and it has a strap at the top you can use as a horn... Maybe look into one of those and see if that helps your horse any? My horse Dixie has never minded my bareback saddle or my western saddle. I agree with you about buying a new saddle, because they can be very expensive especially if it does not solve your problem. I would have my vet come out and do a check up, he or she could tell you if the horse is sore and could probable even tell you if the saddle is to small for your horse. I hope this helped. I posted a picture of what my bareback saddle looks like.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I have ridden bareback my entire life and still do often. The mare that I absolutely tore around on for years and years bareback (I literally cannot remember putting a saddle on her to ride from the time she was 13 until her death) lived to be 30 and never had a back problem in the slightest. The weight dispersal may not be equal to that of a saddle, in fact, I'm sure it's not, but if you pay attention to your horse you should be able to tell if you are bothering them bareback. Frankly, my gelding is a butt head and there is no way I could ride him bareback if it was painful to him. :lol:

Personally, I have found that horses with developed back muscles tend to be fine as long as the rider is not too heavy and is properly balanced. Horses with weaker back muscles (not just narrow type) seem to be less comfortable bareback. 

Please be careful using bareback "saddles" too, they can be very prone to slipping.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I always rode my old horse bareback unless we were going for a long ride where I needed saddle bags. I don't know that he ever became sore, definitely not unwilling, from it. He was such a wonderful horse and I miss him greatly.

But my query is not really about bareback riding in general but riding bareback either conditioning or actually racing in endurance. There is a huge difference between 50 miles (or more) and a quick jaunt on the local trails. I am very comfortable and secure in my bareback pad, but if it would help for longer or more demanding rides I could obtain a pad to go underneath it with inserts on the sides to help alleviate spinal pressure and create a "channel" of sorts. I don't plan on entirely riding bareback forever, but I'm not sure how long it will be til I can buy a new saddle. I am 130 lbs (trying to lose 15, I am a slight built person and am a bit overweight for me) and sit lightly. My horse is an Appendix, and he does not have much at all in the form of top line since he wasn't worked prior to me buying him a little over a month ago. He also has a prominent wither, and spine isn't too bad but you can see it. He's definitely not underweight, just lacks conditioning though I have been working on it. I do think his saddle does not fit right from his attitude lately and the marks on my pad show lighter areas after his shoulder and along the side of his back, but contact is more noticeable in shoulders and in the back. I think the bars are not the right angle. However I've tried many saddles on him and am really considering treeless, I know it doesn't work for all horses but as long as it fit over his withers I think it would be a better option than many treed saddles. I just don't have the resources to buy a custom saddle or go through a ton of them just to fit.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh definitely a big difference there, I mean, I would put on 10-15 miles bareback pretty regularly as a kid, but not 50! 

You know, when I got my gelding I ended up getting a treeless saddle for him because I could not find a saddle he was comfortable in for any sort of riding. Now almost seven years later he is comfortable wearing other normal treed saddles, although I still use my treeless for the most part. I think he just needed to grow up, so to speak in terms of his body. He is much bulkier than he was when I got him. So treeless might be a good option for awhile, at least until he gets into better condition. Maybe do a search for endurance treeless saddles?


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

I have basically been forced to ride bareback since '05 due to RA twisting my feet. Saddles are unbearable for long rides when you're unable to use stirrups at all 

I use a very simple bareback pad for training, just to keep horse sweat off of me. I've done ALL of my endurance rides (LDs and 50s) bareback without issue.

I read an article written by a veterinarian concerning weight distribution of bareback vs saddles. Bb riders are constantly shifting and during trot/canter weight distributes all along thighs as rider naturally squeezes and lifts pelvis off horse... whereas in a saddle pressures are fixed and unmoving. In his study, a good bareback rider creates fewer pressure points than a saddled rider. 

My horses have never gotten back sore - even after fifty miles when I weighed my heaviest. Footsore yes - back sore no 

Now, for safety I recommend removing stirrups on bareback pads - even for non disabled riders. I even teach my riding students bareback for first eight weeks. No stirrups allowed as they must develop seat and balance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

That's what I wanted to hear 2scicrazed. That's so awesome to hear that despite your "disability" you can still do what you love - successfully! I actually prefer to ride bareback over a saddle. Though my horse can be a little feisty and spook at imaginary monsters I guess I will just have to ride better. I will try riding him today in the pad just in the arena and see how he likes it. Actually he really doesn't spook at much but has more the past few rides which is also when he started pinning his ears when the saddle went on, possibly related. 

It would be awesome if I could just ride bareback and not even have to worry about a saddle. I am still going to try and sell my English and then look around but if we do well without one I won't be too pressured! What kind of pad do you use? 

This is mine:

Western Bareback Pad

I love it! It has such a nice grippy suede top, a water bottle holder and a Velcro pouch on the other side. It is very cushy and secure feeling, like riding on a couch pillow. Few questions. The underside is a pimple type neoprene, and it doesn't really lay "flat". Should I put a simple wool blanket or something else underneath? Also the girth straps are nylon, could I put a sort of fleece cover over them for comfort? I'd worry about them maybe rubbing after a long ride. The girth is also made of the same neoprene type material as the under side of the pad, should I make a sheepskin or some other kind of cover for that?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Jen, you have to also consider that you (and I) have spent _years_ riding our horses around bareback. Like you said, often no more than 10-15 miles at a time, but spread that out to several times a week over a course of years and that adds up to a lot of bareback riding time.

OP, if I understand you correctly, you're mainly wanting to do this bareback only until you are able to get a saddle that fits, correct?

IMHO, if your horse is healthy with a strong back, then there is absolutely no reason you can't do 50 mile training sessions. I'm assuming you don't cover all 50 _every_ day, right? Go for it, your horse will tell you if it starts to get uncomfortable.

The most important thing to remember is to make sure your horse is working properly through his back. If he's running around hollowed out, then it will be much harder on him.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Originally I was wanting to just ride bareback until I could find a saddle that fits as I've always been warned about the dangers of soring their back... but honestly if he ends up going much better in the pad and doesn't sore, why bother? I probably still will for packing gear along on camping trips but riding bareback all the time is just fine by me and I actually enjoy it more than with a saddle.

I'm a green bean endurance rider. I just bought my horse over a month ago and have begun conditioning him, I ride on average four times a week and we will go anywhere from 4 to 9 miles per ride. Mostly trotting but walking thrown in, we will go faster on short rides and do half and half or so on longer ones. In three months I go to my first LD ride (a 25 mile) and want to be prepared as possible with a happy, healthy horse. I will do that distance once before the ride to see how he handles it, but most of my training rides are much shorter.

A lot depends on how he reacts to riding bareback. He has been treated his life as a crazy barrel horse, he was ridden in a huge "jawbreaker" and when I first rode him (a snaffle at that point, different owner!) he was so anxious and hyped I got him to walk maybe three times. Now a month later I ride him on a loose rein in a side pull, the bit made him nervous and he is so much more relaxed now. He got some of that fire from the TB side of him and he will let you know when something is bothering him. So far, less is more with him and I'm really hoping he likes the pad as right now I don't have much other options!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

If your really worried about him getting sore too you could try the thinline bareback pad. I have one, its very "sticky" for you and then has the thinline pad built in so helps with bounciness making it more comfy for you and the horse.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

If you're gonna do endurance, I'd suggest the bareback pad. I've always had it drilled into my head to not use the stirrups on the bareback pads though. I haven't used them so I don't know what the horror stories are about, but yeah. Just be careful. And make sure you have a good seat and your horse won't spook or act up at all. Nothing like a horse spinning and bolting with you on bareback! :lol:

Good luck!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

PandaJinxes said:


> If you're gonna do endurance, I'd suggest the bareback pad. I've always had it drilled into my head to not use the stirrups on the bareback pads though. I haven't used them so I don't know what the horror stories are about, but yeah. Just be careful. And make sure you have a good seat and your horse won't spook or act up at all. Nothing like a horse spinning and bolting with you on bareback! :lol:
> 
> Good luck!


There's a few issues with stirrups on bareback pads.

First, they provide a false sense of security to the rider.

Second, your foot can easily become tangled in the stirrup should your horse spook or bolt, and since there's nothing keeping you on the horse (not like the cantle and swells of a saddle), you're likely to be dragged.

Third, and most important, the stirrups are attached to the same band of webbing that the girth is attached to. This creates a concentrated pressure point on the horse's back because the stirrups take the majority of the rider's weight. Instead of the weight being even distributed across the back, as it would be in a saddle, you instead of the majority of the weight concentrated on a 2-3" wide band across the horse's back. This can lead to major issues.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input! I did get to try it out yesterday and it went well, but not ideal as I was hoping for. I don't know that's he's ever been ridden bareback, but he was nice and calm and didn't walk off when I first got on which he always does with the saddle. Now I'm thinking the reason for that is discomfort related, which makes me feel bad. I rode him around for about 15 minutes in the arena and all I can say is I'm not as good as I once was! His trot is much more bouncy than my old QH, I gripped with my thighs to lift me up a bit so I wasn't crashing down on his back or anything but my lack of ideal balance became evident when doing circles trotting. I'm not terrible but definitely have work to do! Also when I dismounted I noticed the pad had slipped back a bit. Not a good thing if I am to do 5-10 mile rides.

So my consensus is that saddle or not, I will do some bareback work to improve my balance and seat, along with muscles because you need those! However I am feeling it is not going to work solely. Kind of sucks because I haven't sold my Crosby yet. Evilamc may have an Aussie saddle that will work for him, I sen her a wither tracing with measurements to give us an idea. If all else fails I will send in either tracings to a saddlery or saddle fitter to help us figure out what would work for him. Sigh!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For years I rode my "bareback designed" horse on trail rides. People have the idea a bareback rider's pelvic bones dig in and create sore spots. When you think about it, bareback riders move around a fair amount because they aren't restricted by the saddle. Only when bareback could I get my boy to lift his back and do an incredibly floaty trot. If you want to firm up your tush, squeeze your butt muscles when trotting.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Check with ride management for rides in your area about their rules.. many rides up here require a saddle. When I had the girth issue with George at Vermont last year, finishing the ride bareback was not an option, as saddles were required.


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Guess I'm fortunate that I've never had a ride manager say anything. Perhaps I'll get a medical note from my Rheumatologist to carry with me just in case. I believe ADA guidelines would still be in effect. Especially if my health holds up and I start prepping for 75-100s in 2015-16.

Atom, it did take me a full year of trail riding bareback before I was confident in my abilities again. And I had ridden bb throughout my teen years! Sometimes you will see me holding mane for security during the first part of the ride. When everyone's cantering and the horses are darting and jumping eroded areas.

But now I can even handle finishing out green spooky horses bareback. Stick on like glue 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Perhaps I just need practice! Sure beats not riding at all. Either way I feel at least "some" bareback riding can benefit everybody. My pad does seem to slip back a little bit, it doesn't have D rings for a breast collar but I could probably add those on? From the flyers I've read for rides I'm interested in it hasn't said anything about requiring a saddle, only a helmet.


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

If your bb pad has the loop at the withers, just hook your breast collar through that and hook it to western girth ring.

I think it comes down that you have to finish your ride in the equipment you started out with. (Except for changing out girth/ saddle blanket at vet check)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Well today I am embarking on my first trail ride on Bandit bareback. My old horse I didn't use a saddle for years, but I was also a better rider and was used to him after many years! Hopefully I will still be alive to report back LOL. I am meeting a friend out there so I won't be alone for long. Not going to trot much, just a good long walk mostly. Drinking a little bit of liquid courage and I'm out! I don't believe there is a strap on the pad but I will have to double check when I'm out there, even so my only current breast plate is a heavy western style... I'd like to get a more English style that goes over the withers. One day when I'm not poor.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you! Unfortunately my planned voyage did not happen. Bandit has some kind of nasty looking wound on the bulb of his heel. I don't think it's an abscess as he is not unsound in the least, it's two circular lesions about an right an inch apart, one is worse and kind of pitted. It's a little swollen around his pastern and tender, I put some ointment on it to keep flies away and am hoping this horse stops being such an ISSUE! On the plus side his other miscellaneous scrapes are looking better and no new ones. I'm hoping one of these days I can ride again... Last night and today was a bad time for me and I was really looking forward to getting lost in the woods for a few hours but alas it was not in the cards. SOON with any luck!


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry about your luck!

BTW if you get one of those nylon headstall and matching nylon breadycollar deals from Jeffers or ValleyVet - it'll run less than $30... and those cheap padded nylon breast collars work great with all of my various styles of bareback pads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not all abscesses present with lameness so abscess is still a possibility. Poor guy, I hope he heals up quick.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I like cheap! However I have a list of things I need/want for my endurance pursuit so I figure I might as well buy one I really want. Probably going to go with a biothane type material, cushioned would be nice!

I feel this horse has such potential, and it's the first time in seven years I've had a riding horse, so I am feeling pretty disappointed one thing after the other is poppin up. But such is life and I just have to roll with the punches and do the best I can to help him. If it is an abscess it does already have an opening, I'm assuming it'll heal on it's own course and I'll do what I can to help keep flies out of it. I'm also thinking an Epsom salt soak wouldn't hurt either. Tomorrow I am buying my own shavings, I'm going to try and get the pelleted ones as there is virtually no dust. He certainly is not minding the vacation and peppermints!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

